# Clotted cream.....



## Tinsley (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey,
Anyone know where I can buy clotted cream?
Thank you.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Spinneys... Although maybe not the smaller ones. The big one on umm al sheif street definitely has it


----------



## Tinsley (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If not having any luck you can try making your own, it doesn't sound hard.

How to Make Your Own Clotted Cream: 4 steps - wikiHow


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Damn Brits...Clotted Cream...Spotted Dick....:boxing:


----------



## Tinsley (Jun 1, 2010)

amaslam said:


> If not having any luck you can try making your own, it doesn't sound hard.
> 
> How to Make Your Own Clotted Cream: 4 steps - wikiHow


Hey

Thank you for taking the time to reply  .....
I won’t have to resort to making clotted cream because It’s available from Waitrose. :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Clotted cream - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for those who wanted to learn what this was.


----------

